# Canon EOS-1D X vs Nikon D4



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 26, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/canon-eos-1d-x-vs-nikon-d4/"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/canon-eos-1d-x-vs-nikon-d4/"></a></div>
<strong>The titans square off


</strong>Matt and Jamieson of <a href="http://jamiesondean.com/" target="_blank">Jamieson Dean Photography</a> decided it was time to put the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/827036-REG/Canon_5253B002_EOS_1D_X_EOS_Digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS-1D</a> X and Nikon D4 and see which was the better camera for them.</p>
<p><strong></strong><strong>The drama builder


</strong>Matt has been shooting Nikon for a decade and is actually considering switching systems to Canon. Will he stay, or will he go?</p>
<p>They put the cameras through a battery of tests including:</p>
<ul>
<li>High ISO Raw image noise</li>
<li>Low-Light Auto Focus</li>
<li>Auto Focus Speed</li>
<li>Auto Focus Consistency</li>
<li>Highlight & Shadow Recovery</li>
<li>Screen Colour & White Balance</li>
</ul>
<p>For Matt, the green screen of the Nikon D4 was a big deal to him and one of the main reasons he was thinking of jumping ship to Canon.</p>
<p><strong>From Xerodigital</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>Needless to say, the greenish cast that the Nikon D4 exhibits is enough of an issue to put Matt into a big decision scenario; stay with Nikon or switch to Canon? Though there have been reports and claims of fixes and work-arounds to counter the green screen issue, we found that none have been effective in resolving it. Canon has an incredibly enticing system in the 1DX…is it enough to sway Matt away from his beloved Nikon system after over a decade of professional loyalty?</p></blockquote>
<p><strong><a href="http://xerodigital.ca/canon-1dx-nikon-d4/" target="_blank">Read the entire review</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/827036-REG/Canon_5253B002_EOS_1D_X_EOS_Digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank"><em>Canon EOS-1D X at B&H $6799</em></a></p>
```


----------



## TiCobra (Jul 26, 2012)

Site is forbidden


----------



## ferdi (Jul 26, 2012)

If you get "forbidden" then try reading it on their blog: http://xerodigital.ca/blog/


----------



## jsexton (Jul 26, 2012)

Good review and nice to see regular users involved but most of the images are broken as of 7:15AM CST.


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 26, 2012)

That is good news for Canon and Nikon users. You can use your existing equipment with a new top camera model from both. No need to worry about exchanging a whole set of lenses and so on ...


----------



## canon816 (Jul 26, 2012)

I think the test is flawed. 

The 1DX was shot at 145mm while the D4 was shot at 160mm. Having a shorter focal length on the canon images would magnify noise when cropped for the same field of view.

Also, on the second set of image comparisons exposure was not equal between the d4 and the 1DX. This would give an unfair representation of the Canon as an underexposed image will exhibit more noise.

Maybe I am missing something here....


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 26, 2012)

canon816 said:


> I think the test is flawed.
> 
> The 1DX was shot at 145mm while the D4 was shot at 160mm. Having a shorter focal length on the canon images would magnify noise when cropped for the same field of view.
> 
> ...


The comparison was all about how they compare in use, not a scientific test. With my scientist's hat on, that is unreproducible and to some extent subjective. However, with my photographer's hat on, it is in use tests that really matter. Data doesn't always give the real picture (pun unintended ), as it isn't always possible to reproduce real life results in a scientific test. This is even more true in an art form, such as photography, where it is very much in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## haring (Jul 26, 2012)

Decide based on your lens collection! These cameras are very similar! My clients would never notice the difference if I would switch to the other brand!


----------



## spinworkxroy (Jul 26, 2012)

The test is not flawed.
It wasnt meant to be a technical test anyways.
It was a real world test from 2 seasoned professional photographers, using the camera like how they would for their jobs.
It's not a "lab" only test by people who only read data.

The fact that a seasoned Nikon user would switch camps because of the 1DX he "experienced" for himself using it like he would for his work, this to me says alot about the 1DX.
I've personally used it more than once and I must agree, it is really a league on it's own…nothing else comes close…this video just proves it..in the real world.

Being a professional wedding photographer with tons of Nikon glass for soooo many years…for him to switch to Canon and get rid of all his Nikon glass…that's a HUGE step for anyone to take and for him to take it, he must really love the 1DX…i guess he made his decision not because of the screen of the D4..but more so of the AF speed of the 1DX…this is essential for his line of work i guess..can't miss a shot..


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jul 26, 2012)

I think these days there is so little between top tier Canon and Nikon cameras. There's slight pro's and cons, but generally there is little between them. I think these days it's more about choice...ie which camera system one preferres.


----------



## distant.star (Jul 26, 2012)

.
I was impressed they both seem like such nice, thoughtful and reasonable guys.

The AF speed difference was pretty amazing, and that's something important to me for street photography, candid portraits and such. I'm curious if the 5D3 has similar speed.

And I like their campaign to protect people from sex trafficking, a despicable crime against humanity.

Thanks for the vid!


----------



## Viggo (Jul 26, 2012)

distant.star said:


> .
> I was impressed they both seem like such nice, thoughtful and reasonable guys.
> 
> The AF speed difference was pretty amazing, and that's something important to me for street photography, candid portraits and such. I'm curious if the 5D3 has similar speed.
> ...



No, the 5d3 doesn't have the same AF speed as the 1d X. Due to higher battery voltage it can spin the motor's faster. Canon, however, states "with selected lenses" I haven't read up on which lenses, but I know the 50 L very well, and it was way faster to lock focus than with the mk4 and 5d2, and felt much snappier than the 5d3 also. My gut feeling at least.


----------



## japhoto (Jul 26, 2012)

The professionals should learn to do AFMA or have their gear adjusted otherwise.

This is regarding to the AF accuracy test where it seems that the D4 was able to get 12/12 right, but could have used some adjustment. It was not a big difference between the cameras, but I'd like to see the D4 adjusted so that it can deliver sharp images and re-do the test.


----------



## MeirnAvi (Jul 26, 2012)

Some great news:
(Comment Spam removed) has got the EOS 1D-Xs in now  Grab 'em while you can!


----------



## JR (Jul 26, 2012)

I found another interesting view of the 1DX from a Nikon shooter this morning. Very impressive comments on high ISO pictures (like ISO 8000-16000)...

http://www.andyrouse.co.uk/index.php?link=blog

I also want to point out that Matt, in the test posted in this thread, has not said anything about selling all his Nikon lens as another posted suggested. He just said he would use the 1DX... At least unless I missed something. Still a very relevant interview.

The D4 and 1DX are both great. This is the reality


----------



## jrista (Jul 26, 2012)

I thought it was a great review. The images worked for me, and all the comparisons seemed to be what you would expect from a real-world test. The exposure was different between the two cameras in all the shots I could see...the Nikon consistently over-exposes by about 2/3rds of a stop compared to the Canon, which would improve SNR relative to the Canon. The noise difference seemed to exemplify that. I bet if the Canon shots were all bumped up by 2/3rds of a stop, most of Canon's negatives in that review would have disappeared (excluding shadow pulling, of course...Canon just can't seem to beat Nikon in that arena.) 

The thing that really intrigued me was the 1D X's AF speed. It was WAY faster than the D4. I think that explains a lot about the hit/miss ratio between the two cameras...Nikons are known for "getting it right first time", however to do so, they seem to slow down AF speed by about three-fold. At that rate, if you shot the same sequence at the default AF rates for both cameras, while you might get a few misses with the Canon, you should have more shots from the Canon as well. Since the 1D X seems to really NAIL focus whenver it actually locks, you should have just as many keepers as the D4...and a couple "not quite" shots that might fill in in a pinch.


----------



## nightbreath (Jul 26, 2012)

JR said:


> I found another interesting view of the 1DX from a Nikon shooter this morning. Very impressive comments on high ISO pictures (like ISO 8000-16000)...
> 
> http://www.andyrouse.co.uk/index.php?link=blog


Nice review!  I liked the face detection feature in the camera ;D


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 26, 2012)

JR said:


> I found another interesting view of the 1DX from a Nikon shooter this morning. Very impressive comments on high ISO pictures (like ISO 8000-16000)...
> http://www.andyrouse.co.uk/index.php?link=blog



What an interesting and well written review. Thanks for posting that!


----------



## distant.star (Jul 27, 2012)

.
Thanks, Vig.




Viggo said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## noble_elm (Jul 27, 2012)

On the 12/12 good but not great performance of the Nikon D4 with 85mm 1.4G, it is possible that is due to the use of 85mm lens rather than the D4 camera. I've read that the Nikon 85mm 1.4 has focus shift issues.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 27, 2012)

I bought a D800, and its a excellent camera. However, high quality Nikon lenses that are equivalent to some of my favorite Canon lenses just don't exist.
100-400mmL (Rumored to finally be coming out with a better 80-400mm lens), 135mm L, 24-105mm L etc.
I did buy a 24-70mmG, and found the CA to be horrible. Then I started to look at it on the reviews of other top lenses, and all of them had high levels of CA. Even the Lightroom Lens correction could not deal with removing it from my 24-70mmG.
If it hadn't been for the lenses, I'd still have the D800.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 27, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I bought a D800, and its a excellent camera. However, high quality Nikon lenses that are equivalent to some of my favorite Canon lenses just don't exist.
> 100-400mmL (Rumored to finally be coming out with a better 80-400mm lens), 135mm L, 24-105mm L etc.
> I did buy a 24-70mmG, and found the CA to be horrible. Then I started to look at it on the reviews of other top lenses, and all of them had high levels of CA. Even the Lightroom Lens correction could not deal with removing it from my 24-70mmG.
> If it hadn't been for the lenses, I'd still have the D800.



It's unfortunate a person has a nice 36mp camera but the lenses aren't on par. You have to at least have the best glass possible that Nikon has to offer.


----------

